
Before the Startup - jseliger
http://www.paulgraham.com/before.html
======
zhihonglin
I found below point is interesting: >How to start a startup is just a subset
of a bigger problem you're trying to solve: how to have a good life.

I would love to hear discussion on how to have a good life if don't start a
startup

